# Anyone use Petmeds?



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

With a cat and now two dogs flea, tick heart worm meds are getting expensive when purchased from my vet. I use Trifexis (requires prescription) for Lady and although I wanted to use the same on Prince my vet said he did not recommend it for dogs under 5 pounds. He will get heartgaurd (requires prescription) and frontline for flea/tick (over the counter). To buy a six months supply of these meds from petmeds is $60.00 cheaper than buying from the vet. Does anyone use petmeds? Have you had problems with them (petmeds) if you do? In the event my enlarged fur family I think I might go this route. Also, if you use frontline, does a very small dog really need a whole tube (says for dogs up to 22 pounds). Goodness, Prince is only 3.5 pounds! I hate that my vet appears to overcharge.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My old vet told me that buying from a third party distributor voids the manufacturer warranty. I have absolutely no idea if that is true though- she may have just been angling for my money. 

Also, in our area I think frontline has lost it's effectiveness- ticks especially have become rather immune. Advantage is probably better, but I don't know if they make a proper dosage. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> My old vet told me that buying from a third party distributor voids the manufacturer warranty. I have absolutely no idea if that is true though- she may have just been angling for my money.
> 
> Also, in our area I think frontline has lost it's effectiveness- ticks especially have become rather immune. Advantage is probably better, but I don't know if they make a proper dosage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Wow, that is interesting about it losing effectiveness. Is that for both flea and tick or just ticks? Thanks.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Wow, that is interesting about it losing effectiveness. Is that for both flea and tick or just ticks? Thanks.


I think it was mostly fleas- it's because they've built up an immunity to the active ingredient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What do you use? I guess I just need an over the counter topical for Prince.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> My old vet told me that buying from a third party distributor voids the manufacturer warranty. I have absolutely no idea if that is true though- she may have just been angling for my money.
> 
> Also, in our area I think frontline has lost it's effectiveness- ticks especially have become rather immune. Advantage is probably better, but I don't know if they make a proper dosage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


From un-approved third parties^^^ 1800 PetMeds has intact warranties for many of the heart worm medicines, you just have to read the fine print. It is the shadier pharmacys you have to look out for. We have used them a time or two because my vet does not carry flea/tick/heartworm stuff regularly cause we don't have them here. When we travel we sometimes order from them. I've never had a problem.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My vet gave me a sample of advantage, up to 22 lbs and said to only put half of it on Ike and throw the rest away, Ike weighs 2.8 lbs. I usually use Frontline.I have bought from Petmeds and had no problems.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Wow, that is interesting about it losing effectiveness. Is that for both flea and tick or just ticks? Thanks.


Fleas...I'm not sure about your area (even tho you are about 2 hours away) but over here there are immune to flea meds.



pupluv168 said:


> I think it was mostly fleas- it's because they've built up an immunity to the active ingredient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Same as what my old vet said about my area, she use Vectra 3D now because they are immune to the other flea meds here.


----------



## Jmanderson675 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have 5 cats and 1 dog and have used Petmeds for years and never have had a problem. They do call your vet if you don't have their prescription. They have great customer service and the meds are delivered in a timely manner. I use the Revolution and have had no reactions for either my dog or cats. I take them for their routine check- ups and they have no heart worms or Fleas. 
Hope that helps


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, Star's Mom and Puplove we are all very close I terms of where we live. Well crap, I had no idea that feas around here are immune. Am I wasting my money? Lady hasn't had them yet on Trifexis. What should we do for them. I would hate for one dog to get fleas, then the other dog and then the cat. Mycat is exclusively indoor and has never had fleas. I want to keep it that way but if the dogs brought them in that could be trouble.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> What do you use? I guess I just need an over the counter topical for Prince.


I use Trifexis because Toby is 5.4 lbs and my vet sells it. But before that I used Vectra 3d, which worked well. 



doginthedesert said:


> From un-approved third parties^^^ 1800 PetMeds has intact warranties for many of the heart worm medicines, you just have to read the fine print. It is the shadier pharmacys you have to look out for. We have used them a time or two because my vet does not carry flea/tick/heartworm stuff regularly cause we don't have them here. When we travel we sometimes order from them. I've never had a problem.


Yeah, I just assumed 1-800-pet-meds was one because I had specifically asked about that site when she mentioned that. Good to know that she was wrong, thanks! 



Star's Mama said:


> Fleas...I'm not sure about your area (even tho you are about 2 hours away) but over here there are immune to flea meds.
> 
> Same as what my old vet said about my area, she use Vectra 3D now because they are immune to the other flea meds here.


I used Vectra 3d before Trifexis and it worked well.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Yes, Star's Mom and Puplove we are all very close I terms of where we live. Well crap, I had no idea that feas around here are immune. Am I wasting my money? Lady hasn't had them yet on Trifexis. What should we do for them. I would hate for one dog to get fleas, then the other dog and then the cat. Mac at is indoor and has never had fleas. I want to keep it that way but if the dogs brought them in that could be trouble.


They aren't immune to everything, its particularly Frontline, and to some extent Advantage. Other brands are still effective around here.

Try Vectra 3D


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

My vet said the are working on a Trifexis dosage for dogs under 5 pounds. I like the simplicity of an all in one.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> My vet said the are working on a Trifexis dosage for dogs under 5 pounds. I like the simplicity of an all in one.


I don't know if you know, but Trifexis doesn't protect against ticks. Only fleas, some intestinal parasites and heartworms. Vectra 3d protects against fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes (which transmit heartworm). I will be using it again come spring, when the bugs are more prevalent, but for winter I am using Trifexis because its easy to get.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes I did know about the tick thing and Trifexis and I did find a tick on Price not long ago. Wow, this is complicated. I wonder why my vet suggested Frontline plus? Seems like a vet wouldn't do that if this immunity thing is common knowledge (to everyone but me apparently)!


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Jayda said:


> My vet said the are working on a Trifexis dosage for dogs under 5 pounds. I like the simplicity of an all in one.


Me too but Star is only 3.4 lbs, cant wait til the Trifexis comes out.



Ashley, do you use Vectra 3D every month til winter?


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Yes I did know about the tick thing and Trifexis and I did find a tick on Price not long ago. Wow, this is complicated. I wonder why my vet suggested Frontline plus? Seems like a vet wouldn't do that if this immunity thing is common knowledge (to everyone but me apparently)!


I never knew about the immunity thing until that vet told me!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Star's Mama said:


> Me too but Star is only 3.4 lbs, cant wait til the Trifexis comes out.
> 
> Ashley, do you use Vectra 3D every month til winter?


I got Toby in February, he was just over 3 lbs. He got Vectra 3d every 45 days (we lived in FL where fleas and ticks are crazy). When we moved to NC in August, we continued Vectra 3d we had from our FL vet. In October, we went to the vet up here to buy more. They didn't sell it and recommended Trifexis. After review, I decided that since the vet is right next door and easy to buy from, I would use Trifexis every 60 days for Winter. When it gets time for flea/tick season, I will find a vet that sells Vectra 3d around here or order it from the FL vet and have it shipped. So whether Vectra or Trifexis, I only do every 45-60 days.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I got Toby in February, he was just over 3 lbs. He got Vectra 3d every 45 days (we lived in FL where fleas and ticks are crazy). When we moved to NC in August, we continued Vectra 3d we had from our FL vet. In October, we went to the vet up here to buy more. They didn't sell it and recommended Trifexis. After review, I decided that since the vet is right next door and easy to buy from, I would use Trifexis every 60 days for Winter. When it gets time for flea/tick season, I will find a vet that sells Vectra 3d around here or order it from the FL vet and have it shipped. So whether Vectra or Trifexis, I only do every 45-60 days.


You dont want to live at my house, there is a ditch in my backyard that is a mosquito breeding ground, cant wait to move before they come out again. I remember reading in the past post you use half the tube of Vectra each month, am I correct? I'm already using Heartguard every 45 days not even sure if I spread it out a few more weeks since it's winter. I havent even use any flea meds that I have yet.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> My old vet told me that buying from a third party distributor voids the manufacturer warranty. I have absolutely no idea if that is true though- she may have just been angling for my money.
> 
> Also, in our area I think frontline has lost it's effectiveness- ticks especially have become rather immune. Advantage is probably better, but I don't know if they make a proper dosage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


That is true, vets don't just say that for the $. The online pharmacies do not get products directly from the manufacturer. It voids the warranty and you can't even guarantee that it is the same product.

I work for a vet clinic and I know that the company that makes Trifexis/Comfortis does not sell to online pharmacies.


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am going to order from them next month as I will need Flea prevention and heartworm prevention for both dogs. I use Heartguard for heartworm prevention and Frontline for fleas.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

missy_r said:


> That is true, vets don't just say that for the $. The online pharmacies do not get products directly from the manufacturer. It voids the warranty and you can't even guarantee that it is the same product.
> 
> I work for a vet clinic and I know that the company that makes Trifexis/Comfortis does not sell to online pharmacies.


Respectfully stated, Trifexis is available from petmeds with a prescription either mailed in or verified via phone between petmeds and your vet.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Website also says it is the same meds sold by vets. I am just thinking my personal health insurance has an online pharmacy that is also cheaper than a traditional pharmacy. I don't hesitate to order prescriptions online for mysel.....hmmmm maybe I am over thinking this. High volume sales can lower the price of any item.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Website also says it is the same meds sold by vets. I am just thinking my personal health insurance has an online pharmacy that is also cheaper than a traditional pharmacy. I don't hesitate to order prescriptions online for mysel.....hmmmm maybe I am over thinking this. High volume sales can lower the price of any item.


So, I did some research because I was curious. Apparently, if you buy a preventative from petmeds and you have an issue (dog reaction, etc) the manufacturer will not pay for treatment. If this were to happen after buying from a vet, the manufacturer warranty pays for treatment. There have been numerous anecdotal stories regarding them buying products from other countries, selling expired products, etc. So technically they are selling the same products, but not at the same standard. Apparently many vets won't prescribe for them. 

I have no idea how true any of the above is, since much of it is anecdotal, but it is enough to make me personally seriously question ever using it. Honestly, I'm confused about what is true about the site, which makes me nervous to begin with. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Star's Mama said:


> You dont want to live at my house, there is a ditch in my backyard that is a mosquito breeding ground, cant wait to move before they come out again. I remember reading in the past post you use half the tube of Vectra each month, am I correct? I'm already using Heartguard every 45 days not even sure if I spread it out a few more weeks since it's winter. I havent even use any flea meds that I have yet.


I did, but now that he is bigger (5.4 lbs) I will probably use a whole tube when he goes back on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Product Guarantee - 1800PetMeds

Now that may be true. If you look at this link, they will cover the cost of heart worm on selected products, Trifexis not being one of them. I wonder if buying online voids reimbursement from let insurance plans. Dang, maybe $60 extra bucks is worth it.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Product Guarantee - 1800PetMeds
> 
> Now that may be true. If you look at this link, they will cover the cost of heart worm on selected products, Trifexis not being one of them. I wonder if buying online voids reimbursement from let insurance plans. Dang, maybe $60 extra bucks is worth it.


I don't know what's true! Lol. It's frustrating. 

But I also read that most vets will price match. I know my vet in Florida does. I'd call your vet and ask- that would probably be the best bet if they do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I don't know what's true! Lol. It's frustrating.
> 
> But I also read that most vets will price match. I know my vet in Florida does. I'd call your vet and ask- that would probably be the best bet if they do.
> 
> ...


I already asked and they won't. They also would not fax my prescriptions in which the petmeds site says vets can do. Truthfully, I think my vet is playing games. I got written prescriptions and am tying to decide if I should mail them in.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I already asked and they won't. They also would not fax my prescriptions in which the petmeds site says vets can do. Truthfully, I think my vet is playing games. I got written prescriptions and am tying to decide if I should mail them in.


I'm sorry they are being so difficult. If you have a written prescription, you can also take it to any vet to purchase it. It doesn't have to be your vet, although it depends on the vet office's policy whether they will allow you to purchase without a visit. I hope you figure it out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I already asked and they won't. They also would not fax my prescriptions in which the petmeds site says vets can do. Truthfully, I think my vet is playing games. I got written prescriptions and am tying to decide if I should mail them in.


Jayda, that doesnt make sense about your vet. They would write prescriptions but yet wont fax it??? Can you fax them in yourself (instead of sending them) to petmeds or the vet have to?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Star's Mama said:


> Jayda, that doesnt make sense about your vet. They would write prescriptions but yet wont fax it??? Can you fax them in yourself (instead of sending them) to petmeds or the vet have to?


Many vets do that. If they write a prescription and you take it somewhere, they have no knowledge or liability. If they directly fax it, they can't claim ignorance. Plus, the inconvenience dissuades many people from mailing the prescription in and they end up buying it at the vet (although you may be able to fax or email it to petmeds now). 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Many vets do that. If they write a prescription and you take it somewhere, they have no knowledge or liability. If they directly fax it, they can't claim ignorance. Plus, the inconvenience dissuades many people from mailing the prescription in and they end up buying it at the vet (although you may be able to fax or email it to petmeds now).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App



I know I can't fax it personally accordingly to the petmeds website but there is no reason why my vet shouldn't be able to do so IMO. I think puplove hits the nail on the head, my vet hopes I will not put up with the inconvienance of mailing the prescriptions in. I am increasingly disturbed by this treatment from my vet.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Respectfully stated, Trifexis is available from petmeds with a prescription either mailed in or verified via phone between petmeds and your vet.


Yes I know, but it is sold to Petmeds from a 3rd party such as a vet clinic that ordered it from the company. So what I'm saying is it doesn't come from the company directly.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> So, I did some research because I was curious. Apparently, if you buy a preventative from petmeds and you have an issue (dog reaction, etc) the manufacturer will not pay for treatment. If this were to happen after buying from a vet, the manufacturer warranty pays for treatment. There have been numerous anecdotal stories regarding them buying products from other countries, selling expired products, etc. So technically they are selling the same products, but not at the same standard. Apparently many vets won't prescribe for them.
> 
> I have no idea how true any of the above is, since much of it is anecdotal, but it is enough to make me personally seriously question ever using it. Honestly, I'm confused about what is true about the site, which makes me nervous to begin with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I know that Trifexis has a barcode on the box so that the company can track their product. A lot of the online pharmacies will cut out the barcode and /or black it out with marker so it can't be tracked. Also, vets can use their discretion when signing prescriptions for online pharmacies. Some won't because they can't say for sure it is the right product. Personally I would not want to trust an online pharmacy when it comes to something like heartworm meds- I want to make sure my dogs are protected.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

missy_r said:


> I know that Trifexis has a barcode on the box so that the company can track their product. A lot of the online pharmacies will cut out the barcode and /or black it out with marker so it can't be tracked. Also, vets can use their discretion when signing prescriptions for online pharmacies. Some won't because they can't say for sure it is the right product. Personally I would not want to trust an online pharmacy when it comes to something like heartworm meds- I want to make sure my dogs are protected.


Wow, I would be extremely disappointed if the product came with the barcode blacked out. This almost makes me want to order to see if this happens, however my lovely fur kids might be implicated. All I know is it just about about $500 a year (combined) for Trifexis for Lady and heartgaurd and frontline for Prince seems high. Yes, I am fortunate and grateful I can pay it, but I hate not to search out the best bargains. A savings of $120 a year is worth it if the product is the same but who knows at this point.....aughhh, I am dwelling I know


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Wow, I would be extremely disappointed if the product came with the barcode blacked out. This almost makes me want to order to see if this happens, however my lovely fur kids might be implicated. All I know just about $500 a year (combined) for Trifexis for Lady and heartgaurd and frontline for Prince seems high. Yes, I am fortunate and grateful I can pay it, but I hate not to search out the best bargains. A savings of $120 a year is worth it if the product is the same but who knows at this point.....aughhh, I am dwelling I know


You know, IMO, I know you can save money with online but with meds, to me, it's best not to bargain with it with online pharmacies, if you know what I mean. I rather pay full price for my pet to be safe and healthy.


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

my vet will NOT give me a script for anything, he wants me to buy it from him. He makes a lot of money off meds. I used frontline for years, but this year it did not work, so I switched to Advantage, worked great. I buy the biggest tube and squirt in a clean baby food jar. I put 3 - 4 cc's on each dog depending on the size. I would never squirt half a tube on a dog and then throw the rest away. That wastes a LOT of money. 
I have a lot of dogs and I rescue and foster. Every penny I can save , I do.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Wow, I would be extremely disappointed if the product came with the barcode blacked out. This almost makes me want to order to see if this happens, however my lovely fur kids might be implicated. All I know is it just about about $500 a year (combined) for Trifexis for Lady and heartgaurd and frontline for Prince seems high. Yes, I am fortunate and grateful I can pay it, but I hate not to search out the best bargains. A savings of $120 a year is worth it if the product is the same but who knows at this point.....aughhh, I am dwelling I know


I totally understand, that stuff is sooo expensive! But yes, I would be wary of a product that had the package altered. I don't know if Petmeds does it, but some online pharmacies do. Some will even take it out of the box and send it to you in a baggy which is a little sketchy to me. I just hate giving my dogs chemicals anyways, so I want to make 100% sure it is the right stuff.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I bought Miya's flea meds from petmeds. Was no problem at all. I'd go back to them when I need a refill.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I can't comment on pet meds since I haven't used them. But my vet told me to only give Chloe half of a dose of frontline. I keep the other half in a syringe he gave me. I use that for the next dose. There is no sense in throwing it away! The vet who told you that is just trying to make more money off of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

We use advantage multi. The tubes come in different size so we get the size that is appropriate for a 6lb and under dog, which, luckily, is Miya exactly. So there are no leftovers to store. How big are the tubes of the other flea meds?


----------



## Liza (Nov 14, 2012)

Interesting thread. I just had this discussion with my vet on Saturday when I took DeeDee and Dexter in for their 16 week appointment. My vet stressed that online pharmacies may be acquiring meds from third party sources which in turn could be offering out of date or even counterfeit products. He says this is the main reason why the pharmaceutical manufacturers will not warrant these products. I'd rather not take the chance with my babies, so I going to eat the extra cost and play it safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NyxiePyxie (Oct 5, 2012)

I just did price comparison on heartworm meds for my 5 month old and found dr. foster and smith to be reasonable in price even having to pay shipping compared to petmeds and other sites. It took about a week from placing the order to them shipping since they had to call my vet to get the info after they were unable to find the prescription that was faxed in. My vet never said anything about using dr. foster and smiths when I asked if they would accept a request from them for the heartworm meds for Cricket so unsure if it falls into the same issues as petmeds or not.


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

The "rumor" that Frontline has lost its effectiveness is just that....a rumor! 

My Vet started using another product for flea and tick prevention. One of the marketing tools of the new product is to claim that Frontline is no longer effective. Frontline is still useful in flea and tick prevention. 

I was never comfortable putting the whole tube of Frontline on Pearl, she is so tiny. But the Vet says that there is a huge safety margin. I still don't like doing it but the ticks are soooooo bad here in Delaware. Pearl ran into a nest of baby ticks, called seed ticks. She was covered with them!! It was horrible. Thankfully, seed ticks rarely carry Lyme disease or Ehrlichiosis. Pearly still had to have blood testing done to be safe. 

As far as using Pet Meds, IMO, as long as the products are not outdated and they are in the orginial packaging, they are OK. Some Vets will NOT write scripts for Pet Meds. 1st off it cuts in on the profits of the Vet practice. Also, any med not purchased at the Vet is subject to improper dosing, etc.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just wanted to follow up with my pet meds question. I ordered Trifexis and Heartgaurd from them. Each came in original packing with no dates blocked out. Expiration dates were in 2014 and 2015. I feel I got the same product as from the vet for a savings of $60. This answers concerns about the possibility of old products with blacked out dates or products not in original packaging that came up in this thread.


----------

